# Oil Rigs



## waterman13

First off - let me say you guys on this board are AWESOME!

I've used many online forums and usually nobody will reply to the guys with only a few posts. Its badass that you all are willing to help out the newbies when they need advice.

I'm new to the area, been fishing the atlantic coast my whole life. I just moved to Mobile and will be fishing and diving off of Dauphin Island.

I've been doing a lot of reading on the site about, well, everything. One thing I don't quite understand though is about fishing the oil rigs.

Is it OK to fish any oil rig, even if they are occupied?

I see there are some real close to Dauphin Island, do those close ones produce AJ's and groupers like the rigs in deeper water?

Most of the post I see, people refer to rigs that are 60+ miles away... whats the reasoning for not fishing the closer ones? Do they go that far to get the pelagics?

I got the whole week off next week and weather permitting would like to dive and fish everyday. Since grouper and snapper are closed I plan on targeting AJ's, flounder and maybe a cobia.

I've got all the public numbers for dive sites and such but since I've never done the whole oil rig fishing thing I would really like to give it a try. 

Thanks so much! I'll be sure to contribute back to the forum with fishing reports and pictures!!


----------



## Realtor

The closer rigs hold the ole snapper, aj's and that stuff.... the deeper rigs old the tuna. I have fished rigs with people on them or not. The guys on the rigs will come out and watch you fish if they arent doing something important. I di stay far away from the support boats, especially when they are off loading supplies to the rig with the cranes.....

Welcome to the PFF!


----------



## waterman13

Awesome, thanks for the quick reply!

Would you guess this time of year I would be able to find keeper AJ's on the closer, shallower rigs? Or do they get fished out? 

Whats the best way to catch live bait?


----------



## d-a

Generally to get a legal sized Aj you need to be in 100+ft water. That puts you @ 30 miles out from DI. Snapper can be found most anywhere but i like 60ft as a minimum and have caught some red snapper in the shipping channel .Also once you get past the 30 mile rigs the fishing pressure is far less. Then once you get to the floaters 60+ miles everyone is targeting tuna and other pelagics, not bottom fish

Again this is a generalization

d-a


----------



## maxfold

*oil rigs, talking to them.*

when two - five miles, channel 16 ask control on rig for working channel,tell them who, small fishing vessel, private. how far you should stay away, how long you will be, then ask if they have seen any tuna ect,ask if crane has seen any,be friendly, polite,thank them.most will help spot fish and tell you times and type fish,working boats will help also. good luck Max


----------



## waterman13

Cool, thanks for the advice!!!!

Whats the best way to go about catching live bait for AJs?


----------



## MSViking

We fish the rigs often, both the inshore and the "floaters" (rigs in over 1000') to be honest we never talk via radio to the rigs. We frequently talk to workers that happen to be on the lower levels painting or working by shouting or hand signals. we never tie up to the floaters (not sure if its allowed) but frequently tie up to the rigs in 100-350' and have never had an issue. Just use common sense and be polite.


----------



## Gump

The most important thing you can do is monitor your radio while fishing in close proximity to any rig, especially the deepwater ones. Most of the time we don't care if people fish around us, but sometimes our operation may put you in harms way if you get to close. We frequently vent product over the side,.. ie cement, barite, gel, etc... We could even have dive operations going on, we could even be underway and making 7 knots of speed. 

Do yourself a favor and do what the other guy said. Call the rig on Ch 16, and ask permission to get in close proximity,.. most of the time they will have no problem.


----------



## d-a

waterman13 said:


> Cool, thanks for the advice!!!!
> 
> Whats the best way to go about catching live bait for AJs?


 
Anything will work, but i like 5-9 inch hardtails. Generally i get those at some of the shallower rigs on the way out or i will sabiki up some at the rig Im fishing. But pinfish and pigfish work just as well and dont overlook smaller grunts and white trout

d-a


----------



## Rat

I fish/dive out of DI also... The closest rigs to DI hold a variety of fish snapper, reds, most others later in the summer, and sheeps right now. To catch AJ's plan on running at least 30 miles. This time of year there are keepers on the 251. The reason most people run 60 miles is that it puts them on the shelf and when regulations allow you can fill the box up with the biggest variety of fish... snapper, grouper, various reef fish, aj's etc... You can use a rig hook on the fixed rigs, but not the floaters. Everything eats hardtails. This time of year they are sprase closer in, but later in the year they can be caught anywhere from the lighthouse out around rigs or schooling up on top in the summer. As for diving, the eastern rigs normally provide better vis. Shoot me a pm if you need some more info and I will help you out as best I can...


----------

